# Tapatalk



## Antoine B (19 Septembre 2011)

J'ai téléchargé Tapatalk hier, très efficace pour regrouper en une seule application lintégralité des forums dans lesquels on est inscrits.

Vous me voyez venir avec mes gros sabots ; à quand lintégration du forum MacGe dans Tapatalk.

Je m'empresse de préciser que l'app MacGe est très bien fichue. Le but de mon propos était de voir une seule app pour tous les forums et d'éviter que le bureau de l'iPhone devienne une usine à gaz avec la multiplication des app ou des dossiers.

Bonne journée.


----------

